# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > ارشيف يــــــــورو  2008 >  ●● ( إيطاليا x هولندا ) ●●

## العالي عالي

{ ITALY | لـمـن الـغـلـبـه ! | HOLLAND }
الجوله الاولى للمجموعه الثالثه




لقاء حديدي في مجموعة حديدية !
يفتتح المنتخبان الإيطالي و الهولندي مشوارهما
فـي البطولة بلقاء يجمعهما ويجمع معه الملايين
من عشاق ومحبي الآزوري والطواحين الهولندية
يطمح المنتخبان لتحقيق اللقب الأوروبي الثاني
حيث يملكان نجوم قادرين على تحقيق البطولة
فلمن ستكون الغلبة؟ للكاتيناتشيو ام للطواحين !







{ بطاقه المباراه }

الجوله : الاولى للمجموعه الثالثه
التوقيت : 9:45 بتوقيت الدوحه
اليوم : الاثنيـــن / 9-6-2008
المعلقين : علي الكعبي , أحمد الطيب
الملعب: Bern - Suisse Wankdorf
مساحه الملعـب يتسع لـ 32,000
تـاريخ الافتتـاح عام 2005
الحكم السويدي بيتر فرويدفيلت







ITALY



المنتخب الايطالي حامل لقب كأس العالم 2006 والمرشح لنيل لقب يورو 2008
يدخل في بطوله هذا العام وهو يملك نجوم كبار قادرين على تحقيق اللقب ..
وينافسون مع فرق عريقه في المجموعه الاصعب والاقوى في دور المجموعات ..
التي تجمع كل من فرنسا وهولندا ورومانيا .. والتأهل من هذا المجموعه يعتبـر صعب
فبعد 40 سنه من اخر لقب اوروبي .. هل سيستطيع الازوري استعاده الكاس ؟






{ سجل المنتخب الايطالي فاليورو } 

لعـب 111 مباراة
فــاز في 59 لقـاء
تعــادل في 35 لقـاء
خســر 17 لقــاء
سجـل 175 هـدفـاً
واستقبلـت شبـاكه 77 هـدف

أحـرز لقـب البطـولة مـرة واحـدة فقـط عـام 1968 م ..
وكـان الوصيف في عـام 2000 حيث خسر النهـائي من فرنـسا








{ نجــوم الآزوري }



لوكا توني

هداف البوندزليج والمنتخب الايطالي فالتصفيات
يتعتبر المهاجم الافضل في العالم حاليا ..
وهذا اول ظهور له في امم اوروبا حيث تالق
في كاس العالم وحقق اللقب ^^



البيرتو اكويلاني 

ورقه رابحه لدى دونادوني وهو صانع لعب
يملك مهاره و امكانيه التسديد من بعيد..
واول مره يشارك في البطوله مع المنتخب






{ مدرب الفريق }

المدرب :  روبيرتـو دونـادوني
تـاريخ الميــلاد : 9 سبتمبر1963
تـولـى مهـام التدريب لـ المنتخب الإيطالي بعدمـا استقال المدرب
مـارتشيلو ليبي من تدريب المنتخب بعد نهـائيـات كـأس العالم 2006
ويعتبر دونادوني من اساطير الكره الايطاليه .. لديه خبره اوروبيه كبيره
ويملك الان اوراق رابحه عديده ونجوم كبار ومن الممكن تحقيق اللقب بهم







{ ابــرز الغـائبـين عن المنتخب }
 


كنفارو بسبب الاصابه خلال التدريبات واستبعاده من البطوله  :Frown: 
بانوتشي للاصابه ويحتمل عودته في مباراه الجوله الثانيه ضد رومانيا








{ اطقم الفريق والتشكيــله المتوقـعـه }

بوفون
جروسو - كيليني - برزالي - زامبروتا
أمبروسيني - بيرلو - غاتوزو - دي روسي
لوكا توني - ديل بيرو


الكابتـن : جانلويجي بوفون
اكثر لاعب لعب اليورو : مالديني (126)
هداف ايطاليا فاليورو : لويجي ريفا (35)


أكبر انتصار لـ إيطاليا: 3-1
أكبر انتصار لـ هولندا: 2-1


اخر لقاء جمعهما كان لقائاً وديا في 2005
انتهى بتفوق ايطاليا ب 3 اهداف لهدف

وقبله كان اللقاء في يورو 2000 في الدور نصف النهائي
حيث انتهت نتيجة المباراة بالتعادل دون اهداف
وتاهل المنتخب الايطالي بالضربات الترجيحية







NETHERLAND




المنتخب الهولندي أحد المرشحين لنيل لقب يورو 2008 ..
يملك في رصيده بطولة يورو وحيدة احرزها في عام 88
يزخر المنتخب الهولندي بالعديد من الاسماء اللامعة في خطي
الوسط والهجوم بالاضافة الى الحارس الكبير فان دير سار







{ سجل المنتخب الهولندي فاليورو } 



لعـب 117 مباراة
فــاز في 72 لقـاء
تعــادل في 22 لقـاء
خســر 23 لقــاء
سجـل 241 هـدفـاً
واستقبلـت شبـاكه 91 هـدف

أحـرز لقـب البطـولة مـرة واحـدة فقـط عـام 1988 م ..









{ نجــوم الطواحين }



فان نستروي


هداف نادي ريال مدريد ومهاجم الفريق المميز
وقد ابدى بعض لاعبين المنتخب الاسطالي تخوفهم منهلما يتسم به
من صفات المهاجم الفذ الذي يستطيع التسجيل من اشباه الفرص




فان دير سار 

حارس مرمى الفريق
والذي يعتمد عليه الفريق بشكل كبير
لتميزه عبر اللقائات الماضية
ولسبب ضعف دفاع الفريق نوعا ما







{ مدرب الفريق }

المدرب :  ماركو فان باستن
تـاريخ الميــلاد : 9 أكتوبر 1964
كان فان باستن من اللاعبين المميزين على صعيد المنتخب الهولندي
نجح فان باستن مع رفاقه من لاعبي المنتخب الهولندي في الفوز بلقب
يورو 1988 كلاعبوهو الان بعد عشرون عاما من ذاك الانجاز يطمح الى
الحصول على اللقب من جديد ولكن كمدرب للفريق








{ ابــرز الغـائبـين عن المنتخب }
 

ريان بابل بسبب الاصابه
روبن بسبب الاصابة ويابه عن اللقاء الاول تاكد عبر تصريح المدرب








{ اطقم الفريق والتشكيــله المتوقـعـه }

فان دير سار
برونكهوست - هتنغا - متايسن - اويير
أنجيلار - دي زيو
كاوت - فان دير فار - شنايدر
فان نستروي


الكابتـن : فان دير سار
اكثر لاعب لعب اليورو : فان دير سار (122)
هداف هولندا فاليورو : كلويفرت (40)





انشالله التقديم ينال على اعجابكم ..
العالي عالي  ..

----------


## غسان

رهيب يا عالي     ان شاء الله فوز الازورري

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> رهيب يا عالي     ان شاء الله فوز الازورري



ان شاء الله
بس المباراة بتخوف  :Eh S(2):

----------


## العالي عالي

> رهيب يا عالي     ان شاء الله فوز الازورري


ان شاء الله يا رب

----------


## العالي عالي

> ان شاء الله
> بس المباراة بتخوف


بالرغم من قوة المنتخب الهولندي لكن اعتقد ان ايطاليا قادر على تحقيق الفوز

----------


## The Gentle Man

جميل جدا يا عالي 
ملخص رائع
وان شاء الله الفوز للهولنديين 
 :SnipeR (51):   :SnipeR (51):  
هولندا  :SnipeR (51):  
هولندا  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## العالي عالي

> جميل جدا يا عالي 
> ملخص رائع
> وان شاء الله الفوز للهولنديين 
>   
> هولندا  
> هولندا


منور جنتل مان 

وانتظر ملخص لجميع المباريات

----------

